# E-Z-Router sign maker



## KC4 (Aug 12, 2005)

A member of a woodworking forum I visit has asked for help in locating info and letter templates for an E-Z-Router sign maker. This item was given to him and the donor had nothing in the way of templates or manuals. Can anyone help him?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If this is the same one I'm familiar with its a cnc system and he is talking about soft ware.
They have a web site.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## KC4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Jerry,

Apparently the item he is talking about is similar to a Craftsman sign maker. Following is his post from the other forum:

*I was the recipient yesterday of a gift of an E-Z-Router sign maker from a very generous woodworker. The frame is like new but here is the problem.

There are no letter templates with it. There were some from a different system that do not fit. I cannot locate the manufacturer, E-Z-Router and the company it was bought from is no longer in business (Trend Lines) so I can't contact them. There are no instructions either but there is some advertising material that indicates that there are 2 inch and 4 inch letters and numbers available and there is also an instructional video.

Do you have or do you know where I could get these missing items?*


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee Valley has some 1-1/2" and 2-1/2 " letters and numbers,perhaps they could be of help.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## KC4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks, Jerry. I'll pass it on to him.


----------



## KC4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Jerry,

He had already checked Lee Valley and they couldn't help him. We both thank you for your response.


----------

